# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Sa pa một mùa sương giá!

## hangnt

Nước mắt nhòa đi, em quay về thực tại. Thực tại, Sa pa em không có anh và em co ro rét, co ro lạnh và mỏi mệt. Em muốn dừng chân và nghỉ sau những ngày tháng em gồng mình lên làm việc để quên anh.


Anh à! Bao giờ mình mới được đi Sa pa nữa anh nhỉ? Anh à! Bao giờ chúng ta đến lại được đến thăm nhà thờ đá để cầu nguyện lúc nửa đêm. Rồi anh và em cùng nắm tay chạy tung tăng trên những cung đường núi có sương lạnh buốt anh nhỉ?

Vậy mà giờ này, em lạnh lẽo trơ trọi giữa mùa đông rét mướt. Nhìn những dòng người vội vã đi trên đường. Lòng em như se sắt. Em cần anh biết nhường nào. Anh có luôn ở bên em như anh đã hứa đâu hả anh yêu quý?

Em đau lắm! Em chỉ muốn hét lên thật to rằng: “Anh ơi hãy về bên em, hãy cho em được cầm đôi tay ấm. Hãy cho em một hạnh phúc dù mong manh thôi cũng được”.

Nước mắt cứ rơi trên đôi mắt đã quen với u sầu. Từng đêm, từng đêm em chỉ nguyện cầu điều đó không bao giờ là sự thật. Một sự thật phũ phàng, anh có hiểu không anh? Sự thật đó khiến cho lòng em tan nát và dường như thời gian cũng không làm cho em nguôi ngoai!

Em biết lúc này đây anh đang sống ở một nơi bình yên, anh quên em, anh đã tàn nhẫn bỏ mặc em ở lại với nỗi cô đơn và đau buồn. Anh đã hưa sẽ cưới em, sẽ cho em những đứa con thật xinh xắn. Sao anh nỡ làm vậy với em! Anh thật tàn nhẫn! Nếu như, nếu như không có ngày hôm đó… 


Em biết lúc này đây anh đang sống ở một nơi bình yên (Ảnh minh họa)
Hôm đó, là ngày sinh nhật của mẹ anh. Chúng mình cùng mẹ tổ chức một bữa tiệc sinh nhật rất vui vẻ. Nhà anh “neo người”, bố anh hi sinh trong một chuyến đi công tác. Mẹ chỉ có mình anh. Hôm đó, anh đã tự tay mình nấu nướng, cắm hoa và đàn hát để cho mẹ thật vui. Nhưng một cú điện thoại bất ngờ đến. Anh nghe và anh đi…

Không ai có thể ngờ anh đã đi mãi kể từ hôm đó. Anh đi làm nhiệm vụ, anh đi theo đội trọng án bắt một tên tội phạm vô cùng nguy hiểm. Anh chính là người đỡ phát súng ấy cho đồng đội. Lúc ấy, anh có nghĩ cho mẹ và em không? Anh có nghĩ đến dự định cưới xin của chúng mình tháng tới không anh? Anh hi sinh!

Một lần nữa nước mắt lại rơi trên đôi mắt bao đêm thức chăm anh của mẹ. Còn em, em không dám khóc, em không dám vì em sợ mẹ sẽ quỵ xuống theo anh và bố.

Em để nước mắt chảy dần vào tim và cho nó ngấm dần rồi cào xé em trông đó. Anh thân yêu ơi! Làm sao em có thể nói hết lòng mình bây giờ? Em không thể sống vắng anh? Em không thể.

Anh đã hứa với em rằng sau khi cưới sẽ đưa em đi chơi ở Sa pa như lần trước cơ mà. Anh không nhớ ư? Bây giờ Sa pa sương lạnh, phủ trắng xóa. Em vẫn đi vì em muốn tìm lại hình bóng anh ở đó. Anh yêu à! Anh nhìn thấy anh cười, nhìn thấy anh nói chuyện với những người bạn nước ngoài, nhìn thấy anh trong gió.

Nước mắt nhòa đi, em quay về thực tại. Thực tại, Sa pa em không có anh và em co ro rét, co ro lạnh và mỏi mệt. Em muốn dừng chân và nghỉ sau những ngày tháng em gồng mình lên làm việc để quên anh. Sau những đêm đông em lạnh ngắt người ở tòa soạn vì em muốn tìm quên trong công việc. Nhưng hình ảnh anh thì vẫn còn mãi. 


Em biết một điều rằng, anh vẫn luôn là một phần ý nghĩa trong trái tim của anh.
Đã 1 năm trôi qua rồi, nếu anh còn bên em thì đã là một năm sau ngày cưới rồi đấy. Và lúc ấy cũng như lúc này, chúng mình đã tung tăng chạy theo gió lạnh và sương giá ở Sa pa. Nhưng em biết điều đó là không thể nữa. Điều đó là không bao giờ tồn tại vì em tuột mất anh rồi. Chỉ mong ở nơi đó, trái tim anh có mẹ và em. Chỉ mong anh bình an và thanh thản.

Người yêu à! Em không trách anh nữa đâu. Em sẽ để anh mỉm cười nhìn thấy em vẫn còn xinh tươi và hạnh phúc. Rồi thời gian nữa có lẽ là sẽ con lâu nữa, em sẽ được là một cô dâu xinh đẹp. Một cô dâu hạnh phúc và bên em sẽ có mẹ, có trái tim anh.

Nhưng em biết một điều rằng, anh vẫn luôn là một phần ý nghĩa trong trái tim của anh. Em nhớ anh! 

_Nguồn: tinmoi_

----------

